

How do you post a job opening on here? - equibbly

How do I post a job opening on the following links - I can&#x27;t figure it out - guess I&#x27;m really dumb:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6653437
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6653426<p>thanks
======
ColinWright
The "Who is hiring" threads get initiated every now and again, and then you
can post a reply to it. The particular threads you are pointing to are closed
to new comments because they are old.

You can start your own "Who is hiring" thread and reply to it with the
position you want to advertise, or you can post in the same way as you have
here with a job offer, or you can create a web page describing the position,
and submit a link to that.

~~~
railsprojectapp
Thanks Colin - you would think that HN would clearly mark it as closed to
additional posts. I thought I was going crazy. Very frustrating.

~~~
ColinWright
You're welcome - pleased to have helped.

With regards the post closed - I guess they feel that the absence of a "reply"
box would give that away.

------
odonnellryan
I believe the "Jobs" section of the board is reserved for y-combinator
affiliates.

